
Picking the right problem - iamwil
http://iamwil.posterous.com/picking-the-right-problem
======
ruang
Good way to speed up product development - break down the problem you are
trying to solve into smaller pieces, and choose just one of the pieces. This
is the reason my software is taking months to finish instead of weeks.

